# Tiny Bug BB Shooter (now with bonus video)



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings Slingas!

This little one is purpleheart/birch/katalox. It shoots great with it's tiny little bandset and pouch!

Soaked in BLO

Tiny Lasered logo with help from my buddy Glenn and his laser engraver (SefTactical)

























Bonus Video added! Thanks to my dad for recording this after a nice visit for dinner 






Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

your craft is amazing! thanks for sharing this with us.

jazz


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fantastic Btoons bb shooter are the best


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH MY!!!!!!! :shocked: Simply BEAUTIFUL!!!

When I looked at this cuteness, I thought it was normal size!! All in this is perfect, inspite of its tiny size!!!

What a classy mini slingshot!!!!

AWESOME work, master of the BB catapult!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's such a neat tiny shooter. The small size must have required a little more patience, but what really gets my attention is how you carved that tiny little trademark into the tiny little fork. Nice work man, and patience to boot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Now that's just silly. LOL, love it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dude that tiny laser inscribed bug is mind blowing!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Oh my word !! Wow ! Just Wow !!!!
Brandon that is soooooo cool !! You really are the BB king !!!
Perfect craftsmanship in such a tiny package !!!
I need me one of those !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

dan ford said:


> Oh my word !! Wow ! Just Wow !!!!
> Brandon that is soooooo cool !! You really are the BB king !!!
> Perfect craftsmanship in such a tiny package !!!
> I need me one of those !


I beg to differ sir!!

This is real BB King 






(Sorry Brandon ...I couldn't resist to this humorous punchline!!! LOL!!!)

Q


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome Brandon that thing looks wicked cool and you can toss it in the front pocket of your shirt and forget its there. Until its time to lay some BBs down. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Sorry Q but you have it all wrong my friend ! This man is an imposter !!!:-D


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Little bitty pretty one, come on along with me........oh, sorry you youngsters never heard of that song.*

*Fantastic job Brandon, love it!*


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

toony that thing is perfect just one question how in the he77 did you tie those bands on that thing


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think maybe you are getting carried away with the concept. Not sayin' that's a bad thing!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow! I didn't realise how tiny it was until the picture of it in your hand! It would go well with my tiny knife


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Love it !! I want one !! Btoon , the Michaelangelo of slingshots


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

jazz said:


> your craft is amazing! thanks for sharing this with us.
> 
> jazz


Thanks Jazzman! Thank you so very much



G30 said:


> Fantastic Btoons bb shooter are the best


Thanks dude! You'd know 



Quercusuber said:


> OH MY!!!!!!! :shocked: Simply BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> When I looked at this cuteness, I thought it was normal size!! All in this is perfect, inspite of its tiny size!!!
> 
> ...


Dearest Qness, thanks for stopping by! this is indeed the smallest I've ever made. I must say, cutting out on the bandsaw was pretty scary!



tnflipper52 said:


> That's such a neat tiny shooter. The small size must have required a little more patience, but what really gets my attention is how you carved that tiny little trademark into the tiny little fork. Nice work man, and patience to boot. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks TNFlippa! That laser engraver of my buddy's that I use is NUTS! It can laser the most precise sh!t, clearly very small precise sh!t



toolmantf99 said:


> Now that's just silly. LOL, love it!


Lol, thanks dude!



treefork said:


> Dude that tiny laser inscribed bug is mind blowing!


I know right!!!!!?!?!?! I just shake my head when I look at it.



dan ford said:


> Oh my word !! Wow ! Just Wow !!!!
> Brandon that is soooooo cool !! You really are the BB king !!!
> Perfect craftsmanship in such a tiny package !!!
> I need me one of those !


Thanks DanFord the Cool! I am pretty sure you'll have one of these in the future 



BC-Slinger said:


> Awesome Brandon that thing looks wicked cool and you can toss it in the front pocket of your shirt and forget its there. Until its time to lay some BBs down. :naughty:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thanks BCGangsta, you can literally forget it in your pocket!



rockslinger said:


> *Little bitty pretty one, come on along with me........oh, sorry you youngsters never heard of that song.*
> 
> *Fantastic job Brandon, love it!*


Thanks Jim Dandy! I love your rendition 



bigron said:


> toony that thing is perfect just one question how in the he77 did you tie those bands on that thing


THanks Ron! Tying the bands was tough, a challenge, but fun.



flipgun said:


> I think maybe you are getting carried away with the concept. Not sayin' that's a bad thing!


Lol flipgun! I think this may be nearing the limit of what is actually productive/functional



e~shot said:


> Sweet!


Thanks E~Awesome!



ash said:


> Wow! I didn't realise how tiny it was until the picture of it in your hand! It would go well with my tiny knife


Thank Ash! Scale is everything aint it?! I actually tried to make a knife like yours the other day... didn't turn out nearly as nice. Your little knife is freakin awesomesauce.



FishDoug said:


> Love it !! I want one !! Btoon , the Michaelangelo of slingshots


Thanks Doug! lol you crack me up


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like it should be a prize inside the 50 cents coin machines. now that your making slingshots for g.i. joe action figures, whats next ? but seriously, thats a nice lil slingshot, a lil deciever.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol flipgun! I think this may be nearing the limit of what is actually productive/functional

Not quite Bro. I got in a pi$$ing contest with someone on another Channel, we were bending staples and shooting bird shot. Yours are quite small enough.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

What, no palmswell? I kid, I kid.

Nice one Tooner, you really had me fooled until the pic of it in your hand. Pretty flying amazing that little flinger is!

The birch ply was the scale clincher. I didn't even notice it was only 3ply(~1/8th"). Great use in this.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Btoon....that is a beauty!! Fit form and function are out the window and impractical as all heck....but it made my list for a 'must have frame' for the future. I can see I'm going to have to put in a supply of theraband black....these small frames just love it.

Keep pushing the limits of bb shooters.

Todd


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice BB Bug


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Like everybody else, looking at the lamination and detail pictures, never thought it is that small until the picture with your hand.

Impressive work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is crazy Brandon! I need my glasses to see that one. Nice work!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Amazing detailed work.. What amazes me more than the percision slingshot, is the photography of making it look "standard" size.

The Smurfs would kill to have that 

LGD


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

looks like that beauty would fit into my mini ALTOID can ... love it ...


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Cute lil' bugger.....How many times are you going to forget it in your pocket and find it in the washing machine?? - John


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's crazy amazing, Master B. I love it. What's next? We'll never know.
Just awesome.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Amazing work Brandon, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> What, no palmswell? I kid, I kid.
> 
> Nice one Tooner, you really had me fooled until the pic of it in your hand. Pretty flying amazing that little flinger is!
> 
> The birch ply was the scale clincher. I didn't even notice it was only 3ply(~1/8th"). Great use in this.


Chad the Man!!!!!! I wanted to put a palmswell on there, but..... i figured baby steps.... gotta save that for the next version  Thanks for the birch too 



GrayWolf said:


> Btoon....that is a beauty!! Fit form and function are out the window and impractical as all heck....but it made my list for a 'must have frame' for the future. I can see I'm going to have to put in a supply of theraband black....these small frames just love it.
> 
> Keep pushing the limits of bb shooters.
> 
> Todd


Match Killer Todd! Thanks dude! Looking forward to making a few more of these tinybugs 



Tube_Shooter said:


> Nice BB Bug


Thanks Tube Shooter!



Spectre said:


> Like everybody else, looking at the lamination and detail pictures, never thought it is that small until the picture with your hand.
> 
> Impressive work! :thumbsup:


Spectre the Cool, thanks man!



Can-Opener said:


> That is crazy Brandon! I need my glasses to see that one. Nice work!


Mr Knapp the Amazing Craftsman!!!!! Thank you sir!



lightgeoduck said:


> Amazing detailed work.. What amazes me more than the percision slingshot, is the photography of making it look "standard" size.
> 
> The Smurfs would kill to have that
> 
> LGD


DuckDude! Thanks man!!!!



amm1266 said:


> looks like that beauty would fit into my mini ALTOID can ... love it ...


Totally! Thanks Amm 



jhinaz said:


> Cute lil' bugger.....How many times are you going to forget it in your pocket and find it in the washing machine?? - John


Hey John! Thanks, I hope I don't forget it and run it through the wash.... that has only happened once with another small shooter..... lol



mr. green said:


> That's crazy amazing, Master B. I love it. What's next? We'll never know.
> Just awesome.


Mr. Green the super cool dude!!!! Thanks for stopping by! I appreciate the kind words buddy.



GHT said:


> Amazing work Brandon, thanks for sharing.


THanks GHT, much love!


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Fantastic. Really unique. And really amazing wood work. I would love to get my hands on one of those some day. It would be an impressive addition to any slingshot arsenal.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

:bowdown: Holy Cow that's small!! :bowdown: Amazing work Brandon!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonderful! Almost Keyring size 

I love it!

Or to say it in other words:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome Brandon! I assume you did the shaping with a nail file, right?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Withak said:


> Fantastic. Really unique. And really amazing wood work. I would love to get my hands on one of those some day. It would be an impressive addition to any slingshot arsenal.


Thank you so much withak! I'll add ya to the list 



PorkChopSling said:


> :bowdown: Holy Cow that's small!! :bowdown: Amazing work Brandon!!


MeatMan! Thank you sir



AnTrAxX said:


> Wonderful! Almost Keyring size
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Or to say it in other words:


LOL Antraxx! Thanks dude! We should match our minis up!



flicks said:


> Awesome Brandon! I assume you did the shaping with a nail file, right?


Thank you flicks the awesome! RIGHT! lol


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> LOL Antraxx! Thanks dude! We should match our minis up!


Thats what she said!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks very beautiful and I don't know why, but after seeing the video I had the urge to get me a mini like this. Well, one day...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A sweet *little* shooter. I mean it. *Little*rally. Heh heh.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wicked awesome B-dude!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Dude that tiny laser inscribed bug is mind blowing!


 :iagree: un encanto esa miniatura mi amigo Bicho Brandon


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic. .. I could use it as a tooth pick too.!  sweet work man.


----------



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

YEAH!

I Like it!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: I see a lot of happiness, awesome Master. B)


----------



## Ben Travis (Aug 17, 2013)

How much for one?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very sweet and super-cool.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice tiny shooter ! ... maybe a new category "cocktail shooter" ?

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## nchillbilly (Oct 13, 2013)

Omg!! That is just so cool!! And I thought I did something when I just finished my first PFS. Not even close my friend, as you are the master! :bowdown:


----------



## Scifer (Mar 2, 2012)

I must make one of these. Time for a mini fork hunt.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

IT'S MINE!!!!!!!!!!









...Mwahahaha!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ternuritaaaaaaaaaaa! Very sweer my friend bicho, and your logo look great!

Un abrazo mi chingón bicho Brandon.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

dang thats tiny


----------

